# how effective do you think this would be?



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

since i can not afford the heart jig do you guys think if i buy a dremel scroll saw that will work? a scroll saw would be better being i can use it for so many other uses.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

unlimitedwoodworker said:


> since i can not afford the heart jig do you guys think if i buy a dremel scroll saw that will work? a scroll saw would be better being i can use it for so many other uses.


What is your objective?

To MAKE a heart jig? 
What kind of Heart jig?
Just a template / pattern of one heart that you can copy / route into other woods?
If you're thinking of a template / pattern, a scroll saw would help.

How big do you want this Heart... the smaller you want it, the better for a scroll saw... The larger it is, a band saw enters the game...
Or, you could do it the ole fashioned way with a Coping saw!

Find your Heart via Google, etc., edit for scale & color, print it, carbon paper trace to Pattern material, cut it out shy of the line, sand it to the line.

Lil sander drums that fit into drill presses would make sanding easier.

Now, if you want a Heart jig for making those fancy dovetail-like joints, THAT is another ball game of a different color!  

So, what is it that you want to do?


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

well i was hoping to make joints like bob and rick did in the heart box episode. Sure i would be happy to do a bigger heart as the joint, it will hold better, and look better IMO
JEFF!
thanks for the reply harrysin


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> . . . Or, you could do it the ole fashioned way with a Coping saw! . . .


Now THAT is 'keeping it simple'
One of the first tools my dad ever showed me how to use.
Sadly - I never took the time to develop the skill to use it well.

I can identify/sympathize with our young friend, though, SO many different tools - each with their own value - so little cash or room or both.

I've been wrestling for months over whether my next purchase should be a drill press or a band saw -- FINALLY broke down and bought a Ryobi 9" band saw I caught on sale for $75 ----
And NOW JOE reminds me - that for some of what I need to do -- 
a SCROLL SAW would actually be better -- ---

GEE THANKS JOE   

BTW -
Joe is right -- BEFORE you start deciding on a tool -- get down to brass tacks on your objective(s) -- can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Back to wood shop 101 unlimitedwoodworker

Like Joe said, use a Coping saw, they are in your price range and can you can do a nice job with them...if you take your time ,they make many blades for them...

Do you recall the shop teacher saying, I will show you how to use the hand tools then the power tools..  you must work your way up the ladder 

You will be amaze what you can do with hand tools,,,,many/some woodworkers don't use power tools and look down on the ones that do.. 

If you get a chance to see Roy Underhill on the PBS ,he can/will show you some tricks that will blow your mind....like take a wood log and make a chair from sq. one...not a log chair but a real nice chair 

http://www.pbs.org/wws/
http://www.pbs.org/wws/howto/index.html
http://www.pbs.org/wws/program/roy.html
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=roy+underhill&btnG=Google+Search



Bj 




unlimitedwoodworker said:


> since i can not afford the heart jig do you guys think if i buy a dremel scroll saw that will work? a scroll saw would be better being i can use it for so many other uses.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i would like to add a machine, i like power tools i like to let the power tool do the work not me. Do you guys think a dremel scroll saw will work??
jeff


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, the dremel saw will work. Give a coping saw a try, however. I'm amazed at how fast and detailed the guys at the Maryland Rennessance fair crank out their fretsaw projects. Knowing how to do something with a hand tool helps you work better when using a power tool. The tool only helps you accomplish a task more efficently, you still do the work. It still takes an understanding of the operation and practice to get good results.

Check out Patrick Speilman's books on scrollsawing and fretsawing for a lot of great info.

If you do buy a scrollsaw, make sure that it can take plain end blades, and that the blade clamps are easy to operate or are tool-less. The number of times you are going to be clamping and unclamping them, it's well worth the extra bucks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You crack me ,,, Jeff LOL LOL

You don't have a pot to wiz in but you want to buy power tools, the tools are not to high but the bits to put them to work are.. 


wood shop 101 for now...buddy ,then once you get a job and some money then go full bore...  I look forward to seeing some of your projects 






Bj 




unlimitedwoodworker said:


> i would like to add a machine, i like power tools i like to let the power tool do the work not me. Do you guys think a dremel scroll saw will work??
> jeff


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i sure hope i can make some good projects once i get set-up right.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a thought ULW.....if you wait to get set up right, you will probably not make many projects. Case in point....I have 3 daughters, 2 of which are 'inovative' to say the least. Both daughters have either made or transformed furniture with a minor set of tools....does any body remember what a handsaw looks like? Pencil, paper, measuring impliment(s), some kind of saw and a hand plane will get you most of what you actually need to do projects. BJ's very correct, it's not the tools that make the man, it's the man that makes the tools (work for him that is) whatever those might be. Having said all that, I'm sure you'll be churning out some awesome projects to show us very soon. Work with what you have and I bet you'll be very pleasantly surprised. I'm looking forward to seeing your next project on this site.

KarateEd......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeff.,take notice of what you are being told, KE has reminded me of the tools which I had for the first few years of my woodworking. The photo shows the ACTUAL tools that I used, the two saws belonged to my father and must have been bought in the 1920's or 30's. In addition, I had a hammer and small wheel brace and later a fret and coping saw. You would be surprised at the things that I made with these few tools, so go to it Jeff. and let's see what YOU can do.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Awww now harry - 
You really expect us to believe that all those pieces in the antique shops and museums - with all that beautiful inlay and detail work -- you mean to tell me they didnt EVEN have a COMPUCARVE ?? Or at least a 3 horespower WhizBang model 3??
Now who are you trying to kid?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cowboy, I never cease to be amazed when I see wood work in churches going back hundreds of years and furniture of similar age on the Antiques Road Show. Wouldn't photo-shoots be great?


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Harry,

There are still a lot of us with the old "Handy Andy" type tool sets. I am with you and have those brace and bit sets along with the old Yankee auto screw driver. I don't know if they called them "Yankee" down under, but they work. Know how the hand tools work and then know how the power tools make it easier. I agree with you all the way.

JoeZ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeff

Here's a hand router that works great... and can do all the router jobs of the new routers....

Stanley #55 Plane

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...99-homemade-split-router-fence-55-plane_c.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/38283-post2.html

Bj


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Harry,
> There are still a lot of us with the old "Handy Andy" type tool sets. . . .
> JoeZ


Truth be told - there are a good number of folks out there who not only HAVE hand tools -- but PREFER them.

Next time we are tempted to get all het up over how ''essential" this or that electric/electronic gadget is -- we might want to visit with men like Roy Underhill of The Woodwright's Shop. He chooses to stick with traditional tools and methods from around the 1700's - and turns out some GREAT work.

Roy is too nice a guy and too much of a realist to ever make that claim but -
IF ANYBODY has a right to make a case that their method is the only 'real' woodcraft - in my opinion it would be people like this.

(and yes - with me that's a BIG - IF -  )

I would trade every tool in my shop for half of their skill.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Harry,
> 
> There are still a lot of us with the old "Handy Andy" type tool sets. I am with you and have those brace and bit sets along with the old Yankee auto screw driver. I don't know if they called them "Yankee" down under, but they work. Know how the hand tools work and then know how the power tools make it easier. I agree with you all the way.
> 
> JoeZ


Yes Joe, that sure is what they were known as in England anyway, which is where my wife bought it for me some time ago. (we have lived in Australia for the last 43 years) so it really was some time ago!


----------

